
Ask HN: Suggest a suitable project in machine learning? - sagarghai
i have been trying to get a good hold of the concepts i just learned. Can someone suggest me something suitable and not too demanding?
======
s3b
You could try some of the challenges at hackerrank.com :
[https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/ai/machine-
learning](https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/ai/machine-learning) (you may
need to sign up)

Also there's kaggle - [https://www.kaggle.com/](https://www.kaggle.com/)

